# Oh look a sad animal crossing comic



## dr_shrunk (Apr 3, 2014)

who needs their heart anymore anyways (;m(\) 

((I had to look at it a second time to get it but when I did..the tears wouldn't stop))​


----------



## Kildor (Apr 3, 2014)

3/10 Feels not reached.
This is quite sad, but kinda creepy.

Also, my mom sends me crappy gifts.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't get it, but that's probably because it's 5am and I haven't slept yet.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 4, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> I don't get it, but that's probably because it's 5am and I haven't slept yet.



I don't get it either. D:


----------



## Chessa (Apr 4, 2014)

she gets letters from her mom but her mom died? That's what I make out of it


----------



## raurinaitis (Apr 4, 2014)

an explanation on the story behind of the comic. a lot of people seemed confused with it, so i hope this clears everything up.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 4, 2014)

raurinaitis said:


> an explanation on the story behind of the comic. a lot of people seemed confused with it, so i hope this clears everything up.



That's really interesting, actually ...


----------



## Krulkip (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, when read it I understood something totally different! I thought that in real life the player's mom had passed away, and she was receiving those letters from heaven? But it's the other way around. ^^' It's also very sad :c But I'm glad the drawer of the comic had her own explanation, it would be so sad if mine was true. D:


----------



## raurinaitis (Apr 4, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> That's really interesting, actually ...


yeah, it is. there seems to be a lot of fanart regarding that theory around, now... ah, i think it's cool, but i don't follow the theory myself.



Krulkip said:


> Oh, when read it I understood something totally different! I thought that in real life the player's mom had passed away, and she was receiving those letters from heaven? But it's the other way around. ^^' It's also very sad :c But I'm glad the drawer of the comic had her own explanation, it would be so sad if mine was true. D:



ah, same here. that's all i thought when i first saw it on _tumblr_, and it was worse when i read it--i'm glad, too, now...


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 4, 2014)

This is kind of sad, however, It didn't make me cry! /imsteeltype


The art is great, by the way. o:


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 7, 2014)

...I felt it, but it did take a second go through to understand. I really wish you could write back your parents or visit a parent character or something in AC.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 7, 2014)

I think it should have been longer; the length of the comic didn't portray the message properly. And I don't really like the story anyway.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 7, 2014)

THE FEELZ HAVE INCREASED BY THE EXPLANATION ( ^ω^ )


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 14, 2014)

The link won't work for me, what's the explintion?


----------



## analytic (Apr 14, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> The link won't work for me, what's the explintion?



The daughter is dead, and you can tell by the flowers being on her grave and her ACNL town = heaven.


----------



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

I took me a few re-reads to get it! (didn't look atht e explanation until after I got it though).
It's a very lovely thoery and it sort of makes sense, actually.
Also the artwork is beautiful. I love seeing creative content like that, makes me wish I had artistic talent hahaha.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 15, 2014)

That's sad. Though, because of the headstone saying "daughter and sister" I took it to mean the mother had two daughters she sent letters to. And when one passed she continued sending her letters.
The actual story is more sad.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, wow. I didn't expect that. I think that was very well-executed, it was subtle and shocking. Very bittersweet. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## bat (Apr 15, 2014)

I got it on the first read, and at first I was laughed and then I thought about it and it made me sad. Oops.


----------



## reyy (Apr 15, 2014)

Do people still not understand the theory? The link was deleted 
The player is dead but they're in a fantasy world. Their mom leaves letters and gifts on the grave, as it is her way of coping with the player's death. It explains why the father almost never writes to you ;( Thats what I got from it xD


----------



## peniny (Apr 15, 2014)

AWW


----------



## bellafez (Apr 16, 2014)

Ugh I love this comic and I want it do badly to be real ~~

Imagine if the afterlife was just animal crossing! How great would that be?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 17, 2014)

bellafez said:


> Ugh I love this comic and I want it do badly to be real ~~
> 
> Imagine if the afterlife was just animal crossing! How great would that be?



I don't know... Being trapped for eternity in a town where I had to run errands for talking animals with bipolar disorders and see the same items in the shop season after season....... Send the same letters over and over.... Sounds more like a hell to me xD


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 17, 2014)

;v; I didn't get it, but just cuz I was too lazy to really read the small writing. It is beautiful though, now that it was explained.


----------

